# Baltic Birch Plywood Thickness Question



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Is 1/2 inch Baltic Birch a full 1/2 inch thick?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

No!!! You can easily measure it with a rule.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Generally “real” (imported European/Russian) Baltic birch is made to metric sizes. 12mm is often sold as 1/2”, but would be about .03 undersized. I believe Appleply is available in inch sizes. I have bought strips sold for drawer sides that did measure a true 1/2”. Best idea is to measure your actual stock.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Is 1/2 inch Baltic Birch a full 1/2 inch thick?


no...
it's in millimeters.. 12mm or .47''...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

From my source, Rockler, Baltic birch plywood is in fact the stated thickness, according to my calipers.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I measured a piece I have cut for drawer stock. It measures 31/64ths on my calipers. That's pretty close to 1/2 inch in my book...12.35mm... .4860 inches.

When I build a drawer and cut a 1/4 inch rabbit, it splits the center ply of the work piece.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I guess it's where you buy it. 
I have some that measures right at 1/2" and some that are a full 3/4". And, then there are a few sheets that are a bit less. Probably got them at different suppliers. Can't remember.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> I guess it's where you buy it.
> I have some that measures right at 1/2" and some that are a full 3/4". And, then there are a few sheets that are a bit less. Probably got them at different suppliers. Can't remember.


If it is listed in the stack as 1/2" and it is 3'4", it has been placed in the wrong stack. Just one of the reasons I always have a tape measure in a vest or jacket pocket.

Fortunate for me, 99.999% of my projects don't call for anything as high quality as Baltic birch, along with the extra expense. AND, doesn't need to be dead on at 1/2", just close. Actually I could even use 1/4" or 3/4" - but using 1/4" would mean making a lot more pieces to get the right thickness, and the 3/4" would give thicker projects with the look thrown off. And, even 3/8" would work, but again, the look would be off in the end. So, 1/2", or close, it is.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I buy mine from a hardwood dealer in Houston. They have all sizes from 1/8th up to 3/4. I don't think I have ever looked for anything thicker. But I have bought some 3/8th inch, and still have a few scraps left from a previous project.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> I guess it's where you buy it.
> I have some that measures right at 1/2" and some that are a full 3/4". And, then there are a few sheets that are a bit less. Probably got them at different suppliers. Can't remember.


I buy from several different places especially if they have a good sale going on. I had one shipment of 1/2" panels that were two different sizes, 0.025 difference in size and you could look at the panels and tell which ones were which buy a slight color difference in the materials. 

It all depends on where it is manufactured, what company manufactured it, where you buy it and in some instances how and where it was stored.

I think the most important thing here is that it is best to measure each panel before use so you can adjust measurements of the project if needed so you don't have one of those "why doesn't this fit' moments when you are almost finished with the project.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

I bought 1/2" and 3/4" sheets from the same supplier and the 1/2 was exact but the 3/4 was undersized.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

clarify...
are you using true BB from Finland, Russian BB, knock off BB from China, veneer ply, or even birch ply???
https://forestplywood.com/infographics/guide-to-baltic-birch-plywood/
https://forestplywood.com/blog/all-about-baltic-birch/

.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> clarify...
> are you using true BB from Finland, Russian BB, knock off BB from China, veneer ply, or even birch ply???
> https://forestplywood.com/infographics/guide-to-baltic-birch-plywood/
> https://forestplywood.com/blog/all-about-baltic-birch/
> ...


I'll check the thickness....it's part of applied drawer front fixit thread that I posted recently. It's at my niece's house and I didn't get a chance to take accurate measurements. I'm trying to get all the supplies together before I trek back there to make the repair. They aren't too handy and I don't really trust them to take the measurements for me......that's why I got the call to come fix it. The cabinets seem to be fairly high end and I'm assuming they used BB ply based on the fact that the ply drawer boxes have box joint corners.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> I'm assuming they used BB ply


that can muddy the waters in a heart beat...
you just may have A2 Birch or some other species.....


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> that can muddy the waters in a heart beat...
> you just may have A2 Birch or some other species.....


Right you are. Guess I'll just have to wait until I get there. They are not too close to hardware or Big Box stores so I was trying to bring everything I will need with me. But, as you probably know you bring everything except what you actually need and have to waste time going out to buy the right stuff.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

thank you Stick - I love the pdf's you so generously supply - now I'm thinking I'll "check with Stick" before I google something...


----------

